# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  salir del foro

## moises enciso laime

Buenos dias disculpe me gustaria salir del foro pues ahora estoy en otro rubro como hago para salir del grupoTemas similares: Artículo: Minagri: más de 15,000 familias de zonas rurales logran salir de la pobreza Artículo: Camposol decidió salir del negocio de espárragos blancos Artículo: Comunidades rurales de Cusco recibieron asesoría para salir de la extrema pobreza Artículo: Incautan 3 toneladas de maca que iba a salir del país de forma ilegal Artículo: La quinua debe salir de los Andes para llegar a todo el mundo, afirma director de la FAO

----------

